# Doubling a yeast bread recipe



## kkbinco (Jun 11, 2010)

When I double a yeast bread recipe do I need to double the amount of yeast used, or just let it rise a little longer?


----------



## Jacktheknife (Feb 5, 2013)

I would recommend doubling the yeast, the little bugger only push so much.


----------



## Ceilismom (Jul 16, 2011)

I have a recipe that will make either 2 or 4 loaves, and the amount of yeast stays the same while the quantities of everything else changes. I've read before that "the baker's rule of thumb is half the yeast, double the rising time for a more flavorful bread".


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

I have a couple of recipes I double, and I usually add a tad more yeast, but certainly not double. I usually use a rounded teaspoon for the regular recipe and add maybe a 1/4 tsp. more when doubling. It is not really necessary, but I prefer my bread to rise a little quicker than using half the yeast would allow.


----------



## kkbinco (Jun 11, 2010)

Thanks all. I appreciate the help.


----------

